# What Manual Grinders Do you Use?



## CoffeeGeek (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi coffee grinders!

Just a quick question - what is the best manual coffee grinder to use? I was thinking of getting the Zassenhaus Santiago Manual Coffee Grinder which looks pretty cool. Any thoughts?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I have no personal experience of that grinder but I believe that it would struggle for espresso grinds. For pourover or brewed not so much of a problem.

For interest, I currently have two Orphan Espresso Pharos grinders, one stock and one with most of the VoodooDaddy modifications. Both do an excellent job! The modded one is slightly less like hard work for some reason but I think they are both a good compromise if you want 'titan' grinder performance at an affordable price.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeGeek said:


> Hi coffee grinders!
> 
> Just a quick question - what is the best manual coffee grinder to use? I was thinking of getting the Zassenhaus Santiago Manual Coffee Grinder which looks pretty cool. Any thoughts?


You appear to linking the same website selling grinders on each post..please desist unless you are interested in becoming a forum advertiser


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's a crap site anyway. We're not interested


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't give him your name, Daren.....ooops


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

I own the OE Pharos and Lido grinders. For espresso, the Pharos is fantastic, and I have the full gamut of VoodoDaddy mods, which I actually had him to for me. I'm currently going through the process of comparing several blends through it to my Mazzer Major...in an effort to decide if I eventually want to buy a large conical electric grinder. I tried the Lido for espresso a few times too, but my primary reason for buying it was press pot, and it's just too painful to have to redial it in every time I want to have spro...so my MyPressi Twist sits idle - one day I'll probably get around to selling it. I think the grind I'm getting from the Lido for press is excellent.


----------



## CoffeeGeek (Oct 12, 2014)

Lido grinders for press are great. I also have the OE Pharos and Lido works better for me







Which conical electric grinders are you looking at?


----------

